# موضوع للمناقشة....اعطي رأيك



## شكرى محمد نورى (16 سبتمبر 2006)

يعلم الجميع ان هناك كلية الطب البشري وكلية طب الأسنان وهما كليتان منفصلتان عن بعضهما من حيث الشكل والمضمون والدراسة .

ونعلم ايضأ واجبات وعمل المهندس المهندس الطبي .

والسؤال المطروح للمناقشة هل ان اجهزة ومعدات ألأسنان المختلفة هي من ضمن مسؤليات المهندس 

الطبي ؟

وبعبارة اخرى هل يوجد فرع او قسم لأجهزة الأسنان داخل تخصص الهندسة الطبية في سائر الدول 

العربية.

اعطي رأيك وردك بثوابت لأجل المناقشة والحوار .


البغدادي


----------



## مناضلماك (16 سبتمبر 2006)

مرحبا يا اخ شكري 
نعم اجهزة ومعدات ألأسنان هي ايضا من مسوؤليه المهندس نظرا لما في اجهزه الاسنان من ميكانيك 
وكما تعلم الاجهزه اما ان تكون ميكانيكيا وكهربائيا او ميكانيكا والكترونيا الخخخخخخ


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (16 سبتمبر 2006)

تحياتي مناضلمان .

هل تدرسون في الهندسة الطبية ( النظرية الميكانيكية ,الأهتزازات ,انتقال الحرارة ,عمليات تصنيع ,

والتصميم الميكانيكي , ومقاومة مواد وموائع) ؟

البغدادي


----------



## مهندس محمد يامن (16 سبتمبر 2006)

*ما هو مهندس معدات طبية؟؟*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،،،

تحياتي لك وللجميع الاعضاء اريد ان اوضح لكم ما هي الية دراسة وعمل المهندس الطبي:

1- ان مهندس معدات الطبية يكون مابين الطبيب ومهندس اللكترون حلقت وصل لذلك هناك بعض المواد الهندسية حذفت من منهاج الهندسة الطبية او اعطاءها لنا بشكل بسييط ذلك اصعب هندسة هي الهندسة الطبية لان المهندس الطبي يجب ان يبحث في مجال الطبي ما نقصه وفي مجال الهندسي ايضا ولكن انشاء لن يصعب علينا شئ.

2- نحن في الجامعة ناخذ اشهر الاجهزة وربما اعقدها وندرسها مثل:..... Ecg, Eeg, X-ray كاجهزة طبية وناخذ مع سائر الهندسات الفيزياء والحرارة والمخارج والمداخل والتصميم الهندسي ... الخ .

3- نحن ندرس لكي نصمم دوائر الالكترنية لا لتصليحها هناك فني اجهزة طبية غير مهندس المعدات الطبية كما ما في اللكترون ولكن لسوء الحظ في الدول العربية لا يوجود تصميم وابداع ولكن اذا وضعنا في موضع تصليح نستطيع القيام به كاجهزه طبيب الاسنان وغيرها.

4- في مجال الهندس الطبي هناك اختراعات وتجدد على مدار السنة والمهندس الذي لا يواكب هذا التطور فسيبقى في محله انظر فقط في معراض الطبية التي تقام في دولة لتجدد كل سنة مختلفة عن قبلها لذا يجب على المهندس الطبي مواكبة التكنولوجيا الطبية في كل زمان إن أمكن.

أخوك مهندس/ محمد يامن


----------



## Bioengineer (16 سبتمبر 2006)

انها من مسؤوليات المهندس الطبي 

ثوابت: لأنه لماذا ندرس مواد الميكانيك أو مادة ميكانيكا الموائع fluid mechanics

وهذه المواد تتكلم عن الضغوط والميكانيك والنيوماتك وهم اساس جهاز السنان.


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (16 سبتمبر 2006)

الأخ م.عادل صلاح 

ارجوا التفصيل و بثوابت بدون اعتقاد . ولاتنسى او بعبارة في السؤال

البغدادي


----------



## عمر_86 (17 سبتمبر 2006)

نعم من واجباته


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (17 سبتمبر 2006)

تحياتي اخي عمر_86

طيب لماذا لم اجد طيلة 16 عام من عملي في مجال الأسنان مهندس طبي يعمل في هذا المجال

ومتخصص به .

واذا كذلك فلنتعرف عليه .

البغدادي


----------



## مناضلماك (21 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
شكرا لكم اخواني 
يا ريت تساعدوني انا خريج جديد وابحث عن مركز تدريب واذا سمحتم رقم تلفون او عنوان بريدي او اي حاجه لانني مش عارف شو اسوي
الله يخليكم


----------



## Prof_Mofasa (4 أكتوبر 2006)

اعتثد ان جهاز الاسنان هو جهاز طبي ولن اتكلم عن دراسة الميكانيكا او اي شيء ولكن جهاز الاسنان جهاز طبي ونحن مهندسي اجهزة طبيه 


الاخ مناضلمان
انا اسف لو انتا بمصر كنت ااقدر افيدك


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (4 أكتوبر 2006)

ألأخ مناضلماك.

من اي مدينة تكون ربما نستطيع مساعدتك .

تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق .

البغدادي


----------



## مناضلماك (6 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
يعطيك العافيه
انا من فلسطين
وانا بسعى اطلع على مصر علشان ادرب هل تنصحني بذلك
ممكن رقم تلفون مركز بمصر يفيدني اتصل واستفيد منهم وشكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## مناضلماك (6 أكتوبر 2006)

مرحبا البغدادي يعطيك العافيه 
انا من نابلس 
اي مركز تدريب مفيد سواء في فلسطين او غير فلسطين


----------



## Bioengineer (6 أكتوبر 2006)

الاخ مناضلماك

ادخل هذا الموقع

http://www.bstbahgat.com/p4.htm


----------



## مهدي الزعيم (6 أكتوبر 2006)

اكيد هي من اختصاصنا ولكن لا اعتقد لها قسم خاص في الجامعات في الدول العربية ولكن التخصص يأتي من خلال الممارسة المهنية، اما نحن في العراق فندرس الدروس الميكانيكية تقريبا كلها وشكرا....


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (6 أكتوبر 2006)

مهدي الزعيم.

تحية طيبة .

شكرأ للرد والتوضيح .

لكن اجهزة الأسنان 90 % هي اجهزة ميكانيكية من ناحية التصميم والأداء والعمل .

انا لم اجد مهندس طبي يفهم في امور اجهزة الأسنان الأ الأعمال البسيطة والسطحية .

وتقول بالممارسة المهنية , هل ممكن ان تصبح طبيب بالممارسة ؟

او معماري بالممارسة .

ومهندس الميكانيك لديه المام بالكهرباء نظرأ لما هو مقرر اثناء دراسته عن الكهرباء بشكل

عام ومنهجي هل ممكن ان يسمي نفسه مهندس كهرباء .

هذا الموضوع للمناقشة ونطلب اراءالأعضاء لاغير .

تحياتي .

البغدادي


----------



## مهدي الزعيم (10 أكتوبر 2006)

استاذي العزيز
دراسة الطب تستغرق 6 سنوات، وأكثر من ثلاث سنوات منها هي مخصصة للممارسة العملية، ومع ذلك يعتبر الخريج نفسه في نقطة الصفر، ومثل ما يقولون بالعراقي( يشوف اللي يمة ويشتغل مثله)، ولدينا في العراق مهندسو اجهزة تصوير طبي درجة اولى، لم يختصوا بها الا بالممارسة. اما بالنسبة للدروس الميكانيكية فان القائمين على ادارة قسمنا (رئيس القسم والمقرر) هما مهندسين ميكانيك، لذا فمن الطبيعي ان يهتموا بالدروس الميكانيكية البحتة، ولكنها للاسف الشديد لا تستثمر عمليا نظرا لان الاهتمام ينصب في الوقت الحاضر على اجهزة التصوير والبولية ولم اجد احدا من الخريجين قد عمل بمجال اجهزة الاسنان. مع الشكر


----------



## *®Dr. Kawara* (24 أكتوبر 2006)

هو جهاز طبي و من مسؤوليات المهندس الطبي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (24 أكتوبر 2006)

الأخ د .كوارا

تحية طيبة .

اثبت كلامك وكيف ؟

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله .

البغدادي


----------



## الكارفور (24 أكتوبر 2006)

والله ماعندي علم


----------



## ابويمن (1 فبراير 2007)

ان الهندسه الطبيه هي عده تخصصات في مهنه واحده لذلك على مهندس اوفني الاجهزه الطبيه ان يلم بلالكترونيات كذلك وبنسبه ولوبسيطه بالكهرباء+المكنيكه وان يستعين بمن هم متخصصون في المجال الذي يصعب عليه


----------



## abohmeed3000 (2 فبراير 2007)

اجهزة الاسنان تدخل ضمن نطاق اختصاصنا فعلا واعرف شركات في مصر متخصصة في هذه الاجهزة
لكن الى الان لم اسمع عن اعطال تخرج عن الهاند بيسس والخراطيم والملحقات


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (3 فبراير 2007)

الأخ ابو حميد .

تحية طيبة .

اهلأ وسهلأ بك وشكرأ على مساهمتك في اعطاء رأيك في هذا الموضوع .

ان أكثر الأعطال عمومأ هي في الأجزاء دائمة الحركة واجهزة الأسنان هي كذلك .

واعقدهأ اصلاحأ هي الهانبيس القبضات بكافة اشكالها نظرأ لدقة مكوناتها .

اي يمكن ان نقول ان اجهزة ومعدات الأسنان هي اجهزة ميكانيكية من حيث التصميم والأداء .

اما الأعطال.:81: 

95% مكانيكية و5% كهربائية . 

البغدادي:55:


----------



## sususordo (3 فبراير 2007)

*الهندسة الطيبية..*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..
الهندسة الطبية بشكل عام هي تطبيق علوم الفيزياء و الرياضيات و الكيمياء و الأحياء في الحياة الطبية..وهذا التعريف مشتق من تعريف الهندسة:31تطبيق علوم الفيزياء و الرياضيات و الكيمياء و الأحياء في الحياة)..
و من هنا فإن مجال أجهزة الأسنان و طب الأسنان لا تخلو من استخدام هذه العلوم في مجال معالجة الإنسان وغيره.. حالها حال جميع الأجهزة الطبية .. بقسميها التشخيصي و العلاجي..
أما عن مبدأ العمل وأنه يعتمد بالشكل الأساسي على المبادئ الميكانيكية .. فهذا لا يتنافى و دراستنا و العلوم التي نهلناها من الجامعات..و المراكز و الخبرة العملية..
إنا لا ننكر بأنا نعرف عن الكهرباء و الإلكترونيات قدراً أكبر من علمنا في فنون الميكانيك لكننا جديرين بأن نكتسب الخبرة الكافية لأننا قمنا بدراسة مواد من الطب تؤهلنا لمعرفت متطلبات التشخيص و العلاج أكثر من غيرنا ...
أما بالنسبة لما قاله مشرفنا الفاضل .. الأخ شكري .. فعدم وجود متخصصين في مجال أجهزة الأسنان فهذا لا ينفي "حقنا بها" .. وهذا لأن التخصص مازال جديد لكي يكون منه خبراء - على مستوى العالم العربي على الأقل- .. وهذا لا يقتصر على أجهزة الأسنان فحسب ولكن على أغلب الأجهزة و على أغلب أقسام الهندسة في المستشفيات .. فتجد من هو تخصصه كهرباء أو ميكانيك ولكنه رئيس للقسم !!! وعنده خبرة في مجال الأجهزة الطبية تفوق كل من حوله!! .. وهذا لأن التخصص لم يكن موجوداً في السابق فلم تكن منه دفعات خريجين يحملون شهادة في الهندسة الطبية ..
وشكراً:31: :31:


----------



## sususordo (3 فبراير 2007)

الأخ شكري أنت في المنتدا؟؟


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (3 فبراير 2007)

الأخ الفاضل sososardo.

تحية طيبة .

شكرأ لمساهمتك وردك على الموضوع .

لكنني فهمت منه ان الهندسة الطبية فتيّ وتخصص جديد في الوطن العربي . وان المهندسي الكهرباء 

والميكانيك هم المستحوذين ولديهم الخبرة في الأقسام الهندسية في المستشفيات .

جزاك الله خيرأ .

البغدادي


----------



## sususordo (4 فبراير 2007)

هذا هو واقع العمل في هذا المجال حالياً..ولكن هذه مهمتنا في المستقبل ..
و أحب أن أضيف أن عملنا لا يقتصر على الصيانة أو المبيعات فحسب .. ولكن التصميم هو الهدف المنشود و الغاية الأسما كما أن محاكات الحاسوب لها نصيب من تخصصنا لأنها تساعد على التصميم .. و كلها مجالات المهندس الطبي..


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (4 فبراير 2007)

الأخ sososardo .

ان تصميم اي جهاز يحتاج المرءالى معرفة ودراية تامة في النظريات الميكانيكية ومقاومة مواد وعلم

المعادن وانتقال الحرارة واللدونة وطرق عمليات التصنيع والأهتزازات ليس فقط الرسم بالحاسوب

اترقب الردود والمشاركات ربما اكون على خطأ .

البغدادي


----------



## sususordo (4 فبراير 2007)

نعم وهذا لا يتنافى مع ما كنت قد أوردته..
لأن هذه البرامج لا تعمل لوحدها و بدون مشغل " المهندس" لذالك هي تساعد ولا تصمم و لكن المهندس هو من يصمم .. و أتوقع أنك تعرف برنامج ال"ansys" فهو برنامج تصميم ميكانيكي .. ولكننا نصمم بستخدامه الكثير من الأطراف الصناعية .. أو حتى بعض الأجهزة .. وغيره من برامج المحاكاة "simulation"


----------



## مهند الفتلاوي (14 فبراير 2007)

اخي العزيز
هندسة الاجهزة الطبية معنية بدراسة كافة المعدات والاجهزة التي تدخل ضمن عمل الطبيب او المختبري
وحتى وان لم يدرس او لم يعطى الحق الكافي لعلوم الميكانيك والموائع الى ما شاكل ذللك فهذا لايعني ان الجهاز المعني لايدرس بشكل كاف او واف بالعكس اذا كان الجهاز الطبي مثل dental chairاو غيره من الاجهزة تدخل فيها علوم الموائع والميكانيك فأن المهندس الطبي يؤهل لدراسة الخواص المعنية لهذا الجهاز ان كانت ميكانيكة او كهربائية ....وصيانة وتصميم الجهاز تقع على عاتق المهندس ولكن هذه المهام لاتخلي مستخدم الجهاز او القائم عليه من هذه المسؤولية اذ ان الطبيب او المستخدم يجب ان ايكون على دراية تامة وكافية حول هذا الجهاز ومما لا يفوتنا كمهندسين عملوا في هذا المجال ان معظم واغلبية الاعطال التي تحدث في مختلف الاجهزة الطبيةهي من سوء الاستخدام والاستعمال لذا يجب ان نشيد بهذه النقطة للنهوض بمستوى المعرفة ...وكما نعرف ان لكل جهاز طبي مواصفات مختلفة وباختلاف هذه المواصفات تختلف طرق التعامل معه وكذللك استعماله على حد سواء..لذا يجب على المستخدم او الطبيب دخول دورات تعليمية حول طرق استعمال الجهاز ومعرفة تأثيراته على المريض وذللك لضمان العمر الاطول للجهاز وكذللك ضمان سلامة المريض وتوفير الاستعمال الامن والمثالي للجهاز الطبي...
وشكرا
م.مهند الفتلاوي


----------



## على الشاوش (14 فبراير 2007)

اجهزة ومعدات ألأسنان هي ايضا من مسوؤليه المهندس


----------



## مهند الفتلاوي (15 فبراير 2007)

ومن غير الممكن ان يتخصص المهندس بجهاز واحد


----------



## Biomedical (15 فبراير 2007)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

وحدة الأسنان ليست بالجهاز المعقد وهي بسيطة نسبيا مقارنة بالكثير من المعدات الطبية الأخرى ، في داخل المستشفيات الكبيرة وحيث يتوفر قسم للهندسة الطبية ، يقع على عاتقهم الكثير من أمور الصيانة ومتابعتها لمعظم الأجهزة الطبية ومن بينها وحدات الأسنان .

إذا تحدثنا عن الكادر الفني لدى الشركات المحلية والتي تقوم ببيع وحدات الأسنان لوجدنا الكثير منهم ليسوا بمهندسين فضلا عن أن البعض منهم لايحمل أي شهادات جامعية ولربما ثانوية عامة ، ولكنهم متميزون جدا ولديهم خبرة ممتازة في صيانة وحدات الأسنان .

الجدير بالذكر أيضا أن من يعملون في صيانة وحدات الأسنان أو مبيعاتها يتقاضون رواتب أقل من هؤلاء الذين يعملون في المعدات الطبية الأخرى .

ما أريد قوله هنا ، أنه ليس هناك حاجة لمؤهل هندسي لخوض هذا المجال ، والكثير من المهندسين والجامعات يمرون مرور الكرام على وحدة الأسنان دون الخوض في تفاصيلها لعدم وجود أي تعقيدات .

هذا ليس من تقليل شأن وحدة الأسنان أو المهندسين العاملين في هذا المجال و إنما واقع سوق العمل في هذا المجال .

قد يبرز المهندس بشكل أفضل من غيره إذا ارتبط عمله بمهام أكثر من صيانة وحدة الأسنان فقط كبعض المهام الإدارية الأخرى كأن يصبح مدير لقسم الصيانة مثلا أو يمارس نشاط تجاري في هذا المجال لحسابه الخاص .

تحياتي لكم جميعا وشكرا للمشرف على هذه المناقشة .


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (15 فبراير 2007)

الأخ الفاضل Biomedical.

تحية طيبة .

شكرأ جزيلأ لأبداء رأيك في الموضوع . وحقيقتأ ان اجهزة ومعدات الأسنان هي ليست فقط وحدة الأسنان بل هناك معدات صغيرة ودقيقة تفوق الأجهزة الطبية الموجودة في المستشفيات .نحن لا ننظر
الى حجم الجهاز بل الى التقنية الموجودة فيه .
كما هناك اختصاصات في مجال طب الأسنان ولكل اختصاص له اجهزته الخاصة لاتعد .
وقولك لا يحتاج الى مؤهل هندسي لخوض هذا المجال !
وكونها غير معقدة !
ويمر بها المهندسون مرور الكرام !
ورواتبهم اقل !

البغدادي


----------



## ابويمن (30 أبريل 2007)

أو يمارس نشاط تجاري في هذا المجال لحسابه الخاص .
اخي BIOMEDICAL 
كلام جميل هل ممكن احد يساعدني كي امارس نشاط تجاري خاص بقطع غيار كراسي الاسنان ,Air Valve Solenoid + Valve + مصباح الأنارة الهالوجيني


----------



## البخيتي (6 مايو 2007)

نعم هي من تخصص مهندس الأجهزة الطبية لانه لا يوجد قسم لهندسة معدات الأسنان


----------



## ريمون عدلي (27 يونيو 2007)

من راي ان كل شئ لابد ان يكون له تخصص هذا احسن وافيد واسرع في الاداء والانتاج 

شكرا


----------



## طبيه (22 مايو 2008)

بالنسبه لدراستي هندسه تقنيات الاجهزه الطبيه درسنه جميع الاجهزه الطبيه تقريبا و من ضمنها كرسي الاسنان و بهذا تقع صيانتها على المهندس بس كتخص هندسي بكراسي الاسنان فقط كفرع من فروع الهندسه لا يوجد


----------



## المهندسه الصغيره (23 مايو 2008)

نعم في اهتمام واسع بهالمجال بمصر حيث ادرس فقد اخذت ايضا دوره لاجهزه الاسنان ضمن مجموعه دورات
وهو كتير مطلوب ومربح نظرا لتغير الادوات المستمر من مريض لاخر


----------



## glucose (23 مايو 2008)

طبعاً لأنها بالنهاية اجهزة طبية
بس للأسف دكاترة الاسنان تعدوا على مصلحتنا واواحد منهون صار معو خبرة بتصليح الكرسي السني اللي عندو لذا ما عدوا كتير بحاجة لألنا 
بس طبعاً مو لازم ينسوا مقلوتي الشهيرة : وراء كل دكتور عظيم مهندس طبي
لأنو لولانا كانوا لساتون عالكرسي الميكانيكي البحت البسيط


----------



## mtc.eng (24 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم 
احب ان اوجه سؤال الى الاستاذ شكري . هل تقصد مهام المهندس الطبي على صيانة جهاز الاسنان ام تصميما ؟
اذا كان الجواب يخص الصيانة فانا اعتقد ان جهاز الاسنان لا يحتاج الى دراسة وشهادة متخصصة بعلم الهندسة الميكانيكية او الكهربائية وذلك لان معظم عطلات جهاز الاسنان هي عطلات في دورات الماء والهواء او عطلات الهاندبيسات والتورباين فهذه الصيانة تكتسب بالخبرة والممارسة 
اما اذا كان الجواب يخص التصميم فهذا يوجب على المهندس الطبي ان يقوم بتصميمه لما له من خلفيات دراسية في المجال الميكانيكي والكهربائي والالكتروني والطبي


----------



## المهندس بلكس (20 يوليو 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المعلومات دي كلها


----------



## عيســـى (11 أغسطس 2008)

مادامت من الأجهزة الطبية فهي من تخصصه
وهو من المفترض أن يكون قد درس كل المبادئ التي تعمل بها
يبقى التمرين


----------



## جمانة وليد (11 أغسطس 2008)

أكيد من واجبات المهندس الطبي
المهندس الطبي هو الشخص الذي يجمع بمعرفته الكهرباء و الميكانيك و الالكترونيات بالاضافة الى معلوماته الطبية...و مايدرس في الجامعات يؤهله الى التعامل مع هذه الاجهزة التي تربط بين دروب الهندسة المختلفة و المعرفة الطبية و لكن ما يلزم دورة بسيطة تربط كل هذه المعلومات و الخبرات بالتطبيق العملي لها لان التركيب و التصميم يختلفان باختلاف الموديلات و الاجهزة كم أن علم الاجهزة الطبية واسع جدا" ولكل جهاز خصوصيته


----------



## احمد ستريك (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد مقنع*

:5::16::68::14::82::56::7::70:السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 


الاجهزة الطبية هى من مسؤلية المهندس الطبى وبالتالى اجهزة الاسنان هى من الاجهزة الطبية التى تحتاج الى صيانة او ما شابة ذللك ومن هو المسؤل عن ذللك هو المهندس الطبى وشكرااااااااااااا:14::3::80:


----------



## التوزري (11 أغسطس 2008)

باختصار شديد المهندس في المستشفى مسؤول عن جهاز مصنوع في المستشفى
و مسؤوليته تتمثل اساسا في حماية المريض و المستعمل و الزائر اذا اقتضى الامر من الاضرار التي يمكن ان يحدثها الجهاز


----------

